# What's growing on my hornwort?



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

A few weeks ago I got some hornwort, and it seems to be doing well just floating around in my tank, but yesterday I noticed that part of one strand had gotten really dark and fuzzy looking. I haven't had any algae issues in my tank in a while, but is that what this could be? I took the strand out in hopes that whatever it was wouldn't spread... advice?



Also, any thoughts on what this short, thin, grassy-looking stuff is? I didn't plant it in the tank, and it tends to grow mainly (though not exclusively) at the bases of other plants:



Thanks,
Suzanne


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

That looks like BBA to me.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The plant looks a lot like the Brazilian Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis) I just planted in my tank.
Brazilian Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis brasiliensis

Also check out other carpeting grass type plants like:

Pygmy Chain Sword (Echinodorus tenellus)
Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis parvula)
Dwarf Sag (Sagittaria subulata)

Often the exact shape of the leaves varies according to the conditions the plant is growing in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Definitely BBA. It doesn't spread like you might think.


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

So you guys think it's safe to put that hornwort back in my tank, and the BBA won't take over all the hornwort?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It is safe. BBA and most algae are not like a bad weed that spreads throughout. While it is out I would spot treat with peroxide or Excel...it will kill it.


----------

